# Step By Step Build Of An Ambika



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2016)

Bought 2 new synths.
One is the Multitimbral 6 voice Mutable Instruments Ambika.
I asked the DIY guy to do step by step build/assembly so folks could see this powerful beast.

Its a dual Oscillator design using 36 Wavetables and analog Filters, Envelopes and LFOs.
Here's the chassis.






Finished product below. Not mine, but will use the same chassis without the Logo.





Since it will look like the old Oberheim color I got a 30 year decal that might look nice on there.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2016)

Some sounds using stock 2 pole filters.
Mine has been made for playing splits on a Physis K4.
2 voice unison with Moog Ladders.
4 voice upper split with 4 pole multi mode filters.
Even using old stock parts this is a fat bastard.



When switching from left hand root/drones 4 voice comps go to lower split.
Duo unison leads upper split.
Sweet

Also have options for full out 6 voive monophonic leads.
Basically any config uou want.
6 part 6 mono too.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 29, 2016)

A user wrote an update to the OS. I haven't updated yet but my friend who put mine together says it makes the resolution of the oscillators way better. Look up Yams on the MI site. There may still be bugs though.

This is great though. Congrats! So many options w this thing. I use 4 voices for chords and two for arps/etc.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 29, 2016)

This is the one that sold me:


And they are coming down a bit in price on eBay and reverb.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 29, 2016)

While I was listening to demos the builder at TubeOhm was wasting no time.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 30, 2016)

No rest for the wicked.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 30, 2016)




----------



## emid (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks for sharing chimuelo. Been keeping an eye, lovely synths.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 30, 2016)

I can't wait to hear what you do with this!!


----------



## chimuelo (May 2, 2016)

Check out the 6 x Voice Cards.

Top left corner reveals its Ladder #1. Going left to right is Ladder #2.
Then the 4 x SRM 4 Pole filters.


----------



## chimuelo (May 4, 2016)




----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2016)

Nice stack.
Ready for calibration.


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2016)

Digitally controlled analog.
Best of both worlds.
Upper right corner is the invluded 4gb SD Micro Card.


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2016)

Ohh, the Ambika is so cool. The shruthi 1 is also a killer. Have you tested it?
Where did you buy it? Thought it was discontinued..


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2016)

Discovered the Ambika after hearing a guy using one live.
Then saw it was discontinued by the manufacturer.
But TubeOhm builds these now.
Complete package shipped with 6 cards, 2 x Ladder cards for low end, 4gb SD Card, case and thier excellent PC Editor for 1065 USD.

In monophonic mode each voice has its own glide amounts like older vintage Oberheims and Moogs.
The sound is insanely huge.
Glad I stumbled onto this.


----------



## chimuelo (May 8, 2016)

http://www.cs80.com/crowbx/Porta_Unison_Sweep.wav

Here is a an example of separate glide per voce card.


----------



## Ryan (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, I know. Been using one for awhile.
You'll be having a lot of fun


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2016)

I'm excited as the final steps are being completed.
All calibration tests passed.
Within a week it shall be mine..........!
What about this special Decal?
Think it will look cool..?


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 9, 2016)

Who cares about the decal. I want to hear how you work the modulation matrix...


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2016)

Oh well, it's a fat bastard.
You'll hear something soon.
Already have an entire Physis K4 bank for controlling parameters.
The Fat Bastard has it's own TC Fireworx back by 4 additional DSP based FX from the XITE-1.
Also my 2nd ADA8200 Modded at Black Lion Audio is for the Fat Bastard.


----------



## Ryan (May 9, 2016)

Looks good Chimu! Good luck.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 9, 2016)

That Ambika looks so beautiful there is absolutely no need for any decals on it. Would just mess up the look IMHO.


----------



## chimuelo (May 9, 2016)

Yuze guys are killing me.
I also have to cover up the Physis K4 logo by placing this over it.

It's a 3 x 14 that now will alert others that the fat shit they are hearing comes from a fat bastard.






It's a clear decal, white lettering only.


----------



## chimuelo (May 10, 2016)

Ships today.


----------



## owenave (May 11, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Discovered the Ambika after hearing a guy using one live.
> Then saw it was discontinued by the manufacturer.
> But TubeOhm builds these now.
> Complete package shipped with 6 cards, 2 x Ladder cards for low end, 4gb SD Card, case and thier excellent PC Editor for 1065 USD.
> ...


Yes that looks like a great find. And the price is very reasonable. 
I loved programming old Oberheims. I remember when one of the techs
for Oberheim Craig Lewis built an 8 voice with some black panels with white lettering and knobs.
It was a nice looking rare beast. 
Can't wait to hear what you do with this new synth you have.
BTW did you ever get to work on an EMU modular? Mark Lindsay bought a huge one.
It was even fatter sounding than the moog modular.


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2016)

Only got to play one at Skips Music in Sacramento where I bought my Emulator.
Huge EMU users group in Northern Cali.
I was at Hyde Street in those days swapping floppies with local DJs and performers.
Thier Modular was immense. Truly an under rated instrument.
I had the OBX Mirage and EIII back then playing through the Moog Lab Series Amp.
Only way to get Omnisphere type of sounds was quite expensive as layered pads via MIDI was only a few years old.
Damn we are ancient.
But Fat Bastard sounds are never out of date.


----------



## chimuelo (May 11, 2016)

I now agree with the guys above.
No sticker.
But the Physis logo is weak.
Covered it with Bernie for a while.
But time for a new look.


----------



## owenave (May 11, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Only got to play one at Skips Music in Sacramento where I bought my Emulator.
> Huge EMU users group in Northern Cali.
> I was at Hyde Street in those days swapping floppies with local DJs and performers.
> Thier Modular was immense. Truly an under rated instrument.
> ...


Love those FAT BASTARD sounds.
I had an Emulator II for many years, and Had OBX & OBXa (even the Emu Sequencer with it)
Btw I have a huge case of Emulator 2 Floppys I would love to sell.
If I remember right there are about 400 to 500 5 1/2 floppys.
Many are Northstar, Some Kerry Livegren (we used to trade) Some of mine
(I did many for NorthStar also.)
and some other peoples. I even have a list of all of them somewhere here.
If someone had an old EII and wanted a bunch of sounds I would make them a deal.


----------



## chimuelo (May 23, 2016)

Got this Saturday.
Bought adapters for non EU standards and then a custom PSU from Radio Shack. Got lucky on the color.
All outputs get custom op amps from Black Lion Audio ADA8200.
This is cool as I have 2 voice Bass or Leads getting separate FX from the 4 voice pads/comps.


----------



## chimuelo (May 23, 2016)

Factory presets are quinky.

Gotta open them filters up and let that discrete audio Buzz through.
Reminds me of my MicroWave 1 but has a ballsier sound from the overdrive circuits pre filter....

Definitely a Fat Bastard.


----------



## chimuelo (May 26, 2016)

Had to do it. Damn thing looks so much like an old SEM 4 voice.




free pic



imgurl


----------



## chimuelo (May 30, 2016)

This synth can go from giant monophonic analog leads morphing through tri sqr and pulse, to giant cathedral organs with surprising power.
I'll be retiring my CODE 8 OD and FS1r and Omnisphere 2 and 2 x Black Lion ADA8200s.
Bigger sound, smaller rig.
Anyone seeking huge triple Oscillator tones this synth is crucial.





On my stage monitor the difference between Omnisphere and Ambika was so huge I have retired it composition only.

Barska HD-200 case is a perfect fit too.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 30, 2016)

Are you using the Yam firmware?

How are you changing patches? I guess PG changes from the controller...?


----------



## chimuelo (May 30, 2016)

I have realtime control over leads, splits and pads.
Program change messages are fast as greased lightning.

Using my custom MIDI Devices and the K4 I can use a single Scene change from inside a performance changing presets for MIDI Devices, the TC Fireworx and Ambika.
Im just getting started.
But tonight after rehearsal I made the expression pedal modulate resonance positively, while filter freq. Sweeps negatively, and envelope amount tweaked so I can do those wide open filter sounds that sweep down into chunky EGs with chirpy resonance.
Morph from Wavetable lfo sweeps into 2 oscillator pwm motion pads.
You can route CCs and the modulation matrix to hell and back.

I'll be busy with this for a long time.
And if anyone wants a monophonic lead synth this sucker is huge in mono legato using expression for portamento amount and mod wheel for detune instead of vibrato.

Have a 3 oscillator lead patch where in the TC Fireworx thers a 3 voice pitch harmonizer.
With expression maxxed out 2 of the 3 voices go an octave up and octave down.
Also on Ambikea I have the range of oscillator 2 go up or down an octave at the same rate as the Fireworx. Its sick.
Reminds me of a 4 or 5 piece horn section playing in unison then all sliding out to different octaves.
This is a great live synth but can definately fatten up those native EDM productions.


----------



## chimuelo (May 31, 2016)

Ankyu


----------



## EvilDragon (May 31, 2016)

I wouldn't retire that CODE... Whole different beast. At least it has oscillators that are pure analog and as such don't alias at a certain point, like Ambika's do.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 31, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> This synth can go from giant monophonic analog leads morphing through tri sqr and pulse, to giant cathedral organs with surprising power.
> I'll be retiring my CODE 8 OD and FS1r and Omnisphere 2 and 2 x Black Lion ADA8200s.
> Bigger sound, smaller rig.
> Anyone seeking huge triple Oscillator tones this synth is crucial.
> ...



I will not quarell with you ever Chimuelo, or is that gun intended for your manager when he keeps your hard earned wagers from you?


----------



## chimuelo (May 31, 2016)

Ambika has waves that alias like multi saw pad but their basic saw square pulse variations don't have aliasing.
Code is just too Damn big and lacks the crucial 3rd Oscillator options Ambika has. It's perfect for what I need right now.
But need a Parva as soon as I can verify multi has had new firmware.

Oh don't worry about guns chief.
I hate handguns. Just bought the case for it's perfect dimensions.


----------



## chimuelo (May 31, 2016)

Besides ED retiring means they go to the boneyard.
I never sell gear anymore.

Guys with 20 string libraries find uses on occasion so they stay on the storage device.
I have about 7 hardware synths in reserve if needed.
I replace batteries add modifications, etc.
Hardware is too personal to sell.
Besides I get mad when guys try to tell me the synth is bad at this or that then try and get it cheaper.
Insults....piss me off talking bout my babies like that.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey chimuelo, 

How is your Ambika with saving multis/patches? I must be doing something really wrong...

My plan was to use this as a four voice poly synth (curtis filters) with two monos (ladder filters). Everything sounds great but saving and recalling is a real problem/mystery. When I initialize a multi that has been saved correctly, part1 - ch1, part 2 - ch2, parts 3-6 ch3, it always bumps it back to parts 1,3,5 on ch1 and parts 2,4,6 to ch2. I cannot figure it out. 

Another issue I'm having: I'm using cable midishaper to send lfo's to a number of CCs. i can send have a dozen CCs to the poly end of the synth (parts 3-6 on ch3) but when I start sending a lot of quick CC info to another part (like just part 1) it glitches like crazy almost as if there is some midi feedback loop happening, like it is just overloaded w CC info. I've checked and there is no way there's a loop. I guess it just can't handle what I'm sending it which I admit is alot. 

Any thoughts? I'm thinking I have to alter my expectations out a couple inches. But the multi thing is no good...

I'm going to hit up the MI forum soon.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2016)

I use the PC Editor and save 2 unison ladder filters in mono and 4 voice poly on SMR cards.
Theres lots of smart folks at MI who use custom firmware as work arounds.
The Editor is really a time saver. Laid out on a single screen.
2 saves for multis like the hardware, but much faster.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh and make sure you are using the exact PSU requirements.
For example I first used the EU power with an adapter.
This resulted in no audio out of the mono x 6 channels.
Then another US Power Supply messed up the led and the mix out.
Jameco here in the USA has excellent PSUs and for 18 bucks I got the right one.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2016)

Yea, I'm thinking about the PC editor thing.

I think I'm getting the hang of this. I updated to the YAM firmware as well but may go back if I sense some glitches.

The main problem I was having had to do w sending too much CC info via Cableguys Midishaper. The 4-voice poly could handle it but it went crazy and felt like feedback loop when I sent it to the other voices. I'm re-evaluting my expectations and trying to figure out the modulation matrix in order to control the Ambika's lfo's via CC. I'm not a modular synth guy (yet anyway) and the idea was to use synths that saved patches and allowed for as much CC control as possible via the daw. I guess there is a limit to everything.

So, you are saving/using programs and not multi's? And when you change programs you do by sending PGs to two different midi channels (one for the layered mono synth and one for the poly synth)? I guess there is no way to change multis via midi. They aren't quite as fast either...a bit of a lag. I wonder if you can change banks via midi. The manual seems a bit cryptic in this area.

edit-whoops...found the last part in 'Dirty technical details' section:
http://mutable-instruments.net/ambika/manual
Not sure how my eyes missed that...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2016)

I use mono or polyphony programs.
Combine them as multis once saved.
YAM sounds buggy to me.
My K4 has fun with Ambika.
No reason a DAW couldn't automate it.
I tried using 32bit MIDI patch pre Ambika but regular 14bit absolute works just fine.
Software seems to benefit from the higher MIDI resolution.
Sweeping Ambika Filters with sine wave LFOs is impressive..


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> I use mono or polyphony programs.
> Combine them as multis once saved.



So, when you in the middle of a tune or in between tunes are you changing full multis or individual programs? just curious. 

For DAW use, my thinking is to load a preset (I like to work from presets as a starting point most times) but then save a combination of them as a multi. If I like that multi but then want to alter say the the fuzz or vca here and there I copy and paste to another multi. Not sure if that is most efficient way but that's what I'm doing atm. 



chimuelo said:


> YAM sounds buggy to me.



Did you load it and try or does it just seem that way via the MI forum? I haven't quite gotten to the point where I recognize bugginess from my own mistakes (just had some weird behavior while typing this up). It seems ok to me so far. Anything I should look for/be aware of?



chimuelo said:


> I tried using 32bit MIDI patch pre Ambika but regular 14bit absolute works just fine.
> Software seems to benefit from the higher MIDI resolution.
> Sweeping Ambika Filters with sine wave LFOs is impressive..



I'm not sure I understand how 32bit Midi would work with the Ambika...? I have some DSI stuff that sends two CCs when I'm working from the Mopho as a controller but i haven't really A/B'ed the difference between that and sending CCs from the DAW. I am hearing the advantage of using the onboard lfos, envelopes for both though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 17, 2016)

32-bit MIDI? Say what?


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Jun 17, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> 32-bit MIDI? Say what?



I know what you mean ED. These days I won't even consider using less than 1024-bit MIDI myself. People are still using 32-bit MIDI? I am shocked! ☺


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 17, 2016)

don't ask me, he said it... there are all kinds of things I didn't know actually existed before today. 

You guys have an Ambika? Jump in here.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 17, 2016)

AFAIK there's no such thing as 32-bit MIDI. MIDI messages are almost all 7 bit (pitch bend is 14-bit and Sysex is an exception of the rule but that's basically serialized bulk data, it's different). 14-bit CCs are what you get when you use two CCs consecutively, but nothing more.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 17, 2016)

Well these scientific folks call it 32bit MIDI since 24/96k audio is the modulation source.
Resolution of 0-128 went 0-16000 with SWS 2.2 From Expert Sleepers.
These guys blew that app away using Max4Live with Scope DSP.
Resultion in the millions is what I can get from thier custom modules.
Gotta use Scope DSP, but if youre just using Native, Expert Sleepers as a VST can give any native synth that accepts audio as a modulation source greater accoracy and thats at 16000 MIDI Spec 2 like VAX77s had with the SHARC Chip technology.
I can move a fader on my K4 and before I move it halfway I already see 6-700,000 in my Monitor.

They call it 32 bit MIDI.
Since its amazing stuff that has very noticable differences on software samples and hardware I just trust thier terminology.

I can get a GitHub link if youd like.
I never read a EULA or NDA so I assume its cool.

Cant post a pic as the rigs are offline until Monday night.
SWS 2.2 is where these guys got the idea.
I can barely understand these guys but they tolerate me since I use XITE-1s and bribe them for custom stuff.
I think you guts could use the Max4Live stuff.
Let me chat with the master geeks and see.

And Rope...
I cant get the timevto use Ambika yet.
I am learning and Andre from TubeOhm is a great source on detailed stuff.
Check out MI Forum too.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah, so not an official thing, then. MIDI sent by any device still needs to comply to the standard - which is 7-bit for the majority of its part - so even if they internally have much greater precision, they have to send 7- or 14-bit to other MIDI hardware devices. Otherwise things just wouldn't work. As for native plugins, not an awful lot of them support external audio modulation, really - sidechain is another thing entirely.

Also, how can it be "32-bit" if the audio is 96k/*24-*bit, haha. Also, 0-16000 (16384 to be more precise) is 14-bit, not 32-bit.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 19, 2016)

I assume it's not a marketing related reason and 32bit might be a multiplication of the resolutions they settled for.
I will try and get some explanations and once I return from Festvals post a project and some examples.
Most obvious one is SE-1X.
I never modulated parameters live
Just made presets.
Now LFOS and VCF are super controllable.

Tuesday night...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 19, 2016)

It's just a lot of stated things are very contradictive and don't really fit into how MIDI actually works, doesn't matter if it's marketing or whatnot. I know about Expert Sleepers stuff and their MIDI-to-audio syncing stuff, but these are just plain weird statements...


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 19, 2016)

Also the reason I use this is I grew accustomed to BCF 2000 faders.
Now my faders are short and I need knobs to use at least 14bit resolution.
0-128 is useless.
With high res MIDI I set low and high values on the knob fader or expression neg or POS and just grab and twist with reproducible precision.

I know I succeed when an FOH tells me I require no EQ no tracking, etc.
I also control vocals and drum effects automating in total 4 x TC Fireworx.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 19, 2016)

Well I can straighten it all out with a well written doc.
These cats probably spared me the technical jargon for my sake.
Simple way to explain to me why 0-million+ is the resolution.
I'm just glad I have the gear to use it.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 19, 2016)

http://www.scopesync.co.uk/

Here's lots of scientific explanations.
Follow the GitHub link here for the COPPERLAN JUCE stuff.

I'll post examples Tuesday night.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 20, 2016)

My high resolution Drawbar Module. Haven't got around to giving it the Physis K4 skin.
Seems the guys are really busy.
Still using the BCF 2000 skin.
But check out the rez.
This stuff allows me to just stomp on an expression pedal live, changing the drawbar combinations via MIDI Prgm. Chng. messages.
Plus each fader is a drawbar for the upper manual of a Hammond B3 (HX-3 Module).
Destinations and targets are selected by the K4 knobs faders buttons or pedals.
Their lag (time) and curve modifications logorithmic pos and neg, linear pos and neg, exponential pos and neg.
Much more fun than the real Hammond since I can play horn sections while comping B3, and changing Leslie rate and drawbars swells via expression pedal.




image hosting 12mb


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm pretty certain those values get reduced to 7- or 14-bit before they're sent to actual MIDI outputs, though. Besides, I find it kind of an overkill when drawbars on Hammonds really didn't have that much resolution at all


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 20, 2016)

In all honesty before they went overboard, I was using 0-100,000 and that was plenty.
I really don't notice the difference, but they claim using Modular Modules and 96k processing on the SHARCs is great.
Not into drone/lorenzo noodles, etc.
Just the meat & potatoes...

Long story short, it really didn't make a big difference on the Ambika except for the VCF sweeps.
Their LFO sweeps good, but real time w/o BCM it was steppy.
BCM smoothed it out big time.

Cheerz


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 20, 2016)

How would I set up 14-bit midi for the VCF? I'm just running Cubase along with Midi Patch Bay and Bidule.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 21, 2016)

If I was you I would wait for the BOME Box due this summer.
I am trying to go all hardware and it will be a great addition to my arsenal.

You can create projects now using the software called Translator.
It can then load projects into the hardware.

You can get 14bit resolution on any object attached I believe.
Expert Sleepers combined with that could be a killer combination.

SWS 2.2 turned my Modular IV patches into a new synth.
It's a 17 year development that has a small loyal following that was getting long in the tooth until SWS 2.2 came out.
We basically used SWS EGgs LFOs and Portamento with 24 bit audio, then Modular IV Oscillators and Sample Oscillators and Filters.

Basically any software or hardware that accepts CV or audio as a Modulation source gets a huge jolt in sound quality and control..


----------

